# Problem with my LED Monitor, any clues?



## chambax (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi there, my monitor suddenly stop working as it should I got random stuff each 30secs or so, really I have no clue what is going on, I already test another power unit and the problem persists. Any advice?

Monitor Lg 22eA53



































thanks!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi chambax and welcome to TSF :wave:

You could try the monitor on another PC just to ensure it's the monitor that's faulty. If the problem still persists with another PC then it's definitely tho monitor.

In a lot of instances it's the screen itself that's faulty, but you'd need special test-equipment to be 100% sure before replacing it, otherwise you could replace the screen then find it's the circuitry that's faulty.

If the monitor is still within it's warranty period (often 3 years but bst to check) you could return it for repair/replacement, otherwise it's often cheaper to just replace it with a new monitor.


----------

